
How to work in the US as a Canadian. - jward
http://www.grasmick.com/canimfaq.htm
======
jward
Also of use: <http://www.grasmick.com/nafta.htm>

According to this site it seems like it'd be fairly easy for Canadians to go
and work for a few months in the US. I'm not a lawyer, so not 100% on any this
but it seems fairly clear. I'm sure YC has real lawyers who will work out any
details. This is just mostly to put my own mind at ease about trouble getting
in. And it looks like it won't be much trouble at all.

~~~
python_kiss
My sister recently received a job offer from Microsoft at their Mountain View
office. She will be moving there for the entire summer. I will let you know
what the process involves. I am Canadian, and therefore concerned about this
myself. (here's my email: jawad.exe@gmail.com)

Someone please show us the light.

------
jrbedard
Hi jward, The process is pretty easy for the TN-1 Visa, if:

1) You have a degree in a professional field (Software engineering, Computer
Science, etc.)

2) Your employer can provide you with a letter confirming that you fit their
requirements and will be employed for 1 year at X$ (the visa is renewable
yearly) and is employing you in a field that is related your degree and
expertise.

I am a Canadian and I just needed to go to the airport, just before leaving,
and show the required documents (passport, diploma, grades, letter from
employer) and for a small fee, I think ~80$, they give you a visa good for one
year. Once there, you can apply to receive your social security number, etc.

Note that the TN-1 Visa doesn't work if you are planning on being self-
employed or entrepreneur in the USA. The people at the border want to see that
your employer will pay you and that you need to go there because you are
highly qualified for the position. The visa is also voided if you leave your
job to take another job or being self-employed.

